# David Brown 880 & 990 Hydraulic Line Set Up



## cleaveleyfarmer (Mar 18, 2013)

This illustrates how to set up hydrualic lines on a 880 & 990 David Brown, and yes these are mine. :fineprint


----------



## cleaveleyfarmer (Mar 18, 2013)

Just for anyone who was wondering a set up, also to your preference you can alternate the "purple & grey" line that go into the mono block in my pics to either have it where the bucket curles when you pull back on the lever or it can dump when the lever is pulled, and vice versa..


----------

